# I Woke up to TWIN DOELINGS!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika, a First time Freshener is now a new Mama. I woke up to the cries of little kids. Annie did a beautiful job all by herself. Now we have little Lucy (Lu-Lu) and Little Julia (Ju-Ju) too. We couldn't be more thrilled! I'm not good at the photo resizing thing, so here's a link to their album on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... fcc&type=1


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on TWO healthy, adorable girls!!! :stars: :kidred: :kidred: :stars: 
You are so lucky to get twin doelings! Good job Annika!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are precious! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Cute as cute can be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable congrats...... :thumb:  :hi5: :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kids!  Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: ! Good job Annika! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, those are the best when they go so easy.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our ChaCha dropped two darlings this spring with no help from us. It is great when it goes so well. Congratulations!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the kind words. However...my "does" may be bucks. Apparently my green newbiness extends to sexing baby goats. Now I'm pretty certain they're boys. I look again in the morning to be sure. But I think that wee little udder I saw may be a scrotum instead. :sigh: :kidblue: or :kidred: ??????


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Look at the butt under the tail. One hole, male, two holes, female.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, whatever they are, they are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...well let us know what they are in the morning, at least they are healthy....and cute.. :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

cute!!!  Congrats!! I can't wait for more babies!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely little Boys. Sheesh. I feel so stupid.

Oh well, my daughters are taking it well. We're disappointed, but moving on. The boys are handsome and their dam has a lovely udder. Anyone need a ND herd sire?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :wink:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

That's okay. My dad called in the middle of flag practice on Feb. 28th this year and said Doll had twin Doelings. I was estatic all through the day and when I got home I check them out and was like. "Um.. Dad these are boys." I was still supper happy with them.


----------

